# Fosgate Power 100HD (old school)



## fscooby (Aug 7, 2007)

I have 2 of these, but i cannot seem to find any owners manual.
can anyone tell me they are bridgeable and if so what is the correct wiring?
or does anyone have a pdf on it?


----------

